# DirecTiVo Signal Strength



## Combat Medic (Sep 6, 2001)

Hey all,
Is there a way to monitor the DirecTiVo's signal strength remotely? Something like Telnet, TiVoWebPlus, or SNMP?

Thanks


----------



## Simba7 (Jun 25, 2006)

Not to be a pain for bringing up an old thread, but...

I would be interested in an SNMP for the TiVo and DirecTiVo. I operate a Cacti server and I think it would be nice to keep an eye on my TiVos through it.

I would like to monitor the Network Interface; Signal Strength; Live Cache size; CPU, Memory, and HDD Utilization; and the HDD and Unit Temperature.


----------

